# Archie Goodwin



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't know much about this kid, but from everything I read I have to say I'm pretty excited about him. I may actually be more excited about him than Len at this point.

He seems to have good size, really aggressive and solid defender. Loves to attack the rim which would is always a good thing. Not sure what kind of shooter he is but if he has consistent range he could be huge steal for us.



> Jeff Hornacek told rookie guard Archie Goodwin that he will "play right away."
> Goodwin's attacking mentality was impressive throughout Summer League and the rebuilding Suns won't be shy about developing him during the regular season. "[The Suns] said from the get-go that I was going to be a special player and be one of the better players out of this draft," said Goodwin. "I felt the same, and with my work ethic and the way I compete, I'm going to make that happen."


Via RealGM


Anyone know anything more about this kid?


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Not much more than what we have learned aince drafting him. Suns felt he could be top 10 next year had he stayed another year to decelop in college. He certainly has the build for a top 10 guard.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Don't wanna go too crazy but we really could've drafted a real stud late 1st rd.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Archie Goodwin Plans on Giving ‘Hell’ to Teams That Passed on Him
*


----------

